# My desktop PC, does NOT power ON anymore...



## marcolisi (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi guys, my old desktop pc, HP Pavilion 754n Desktop PC, has died.
When I push the on/off button, nothing happen. I do not hear the fan noise or anything. There is no response from the PC. The green led on the DC power outlet/fan on the back of the computer, turns on when I put in it the power cord, but the PC does NOT turn on...
I would like to revive my pc, in the cheaper way. I would like to re-use the components that I have insalled on it.
I use this computer just for TV video capture, so it does NOT have to be poweful.

Ca u pls tell me what I should buy ? I would like to save money and re-use as many parts as possible from my old pc to save money. I do NOT want to spend more than 50 dollars to revive this PC.

These are the pc specs:

Hardware
Base processor and speed : Intel P4 2.53 GHz
•533 MHz high performance system bus (FSB)
•Socket mPGA478
Chipset :Intel 845G
MemoryRAM (installed): 1 GB
Speed supported PC2100 / PC1600
Type DDR SDRAM DIMM slots Two Open slots One

Cache
Type Attributes
Primary cache (L1) 8 KB data cache + 12K Micro-Op trace cache
Secondary (L2) 512 KB

Hard drive
CD-ROM drive
DVD + RW/+R drive
Diskette drive

Video graphics : Integrated Intel Extreme Graphics technology and I have an nvidia geforce PCI video card

Sound/audio: Integrated AC97 audio (Realtek ALC202A)
Network :Integrated 10/100 Base-T Fast Ethernet
USB 2.0

•Internal speaker cable

External ports
Port type Quantity
USB Six (two front and four back)
IEEE1394 One (cable not included)
Serial One
Parallel One
PS2 Keyboard One
PS2 Mouse One

Keyboard and mouse
•HP Pavilion Internet keyboard
•PS/2 two-button scrolling mouse

Any help lease ?
Do u have any idea what could have happened to this pc and how to troubleshoot it ?

Thank you


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The power supply may have failed . . can you try a known good one?

You can test the powersupply if you have a multimeter

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html


----------



## marcolisi (Feb 14, 2007)

Old Rich said:


> The power supply may have failed . . can you try a known good one?
> 
> You can test the powersupply if you have a multimeter
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html


----------



## marcolisi (Feb 14, 2007)

more pictures


----------



## marcolisi (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi, thank you for the reply.
I read through the thread about the power supply.
Yes I have a meter, but I do not understand which are the holes of the power outlet to check with the meters.
I posted some pictures of my hp power outlet.
Do u have any idea which are the + and - connection to use to check the power unit ?
Thank you


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

There is a diagram of the power supply plug at the bottom of the first post in that link I gave you


----------

